# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Аренда  »  покупка серверов >  PROXY5.ru - Анонимные прокси дешево / IPv4 на 30 дней от 5$

## p5sup

*PROXY5.ru - Анонимные прокси дешево!*

Здравствуйте, предлагаем Вам воспользоваться нашим сервисом для покупки анонимных *IPv4 прокси* - *PROXY5.ru*


*Наши особенности:*

Автоматизированная работа. *Доступ к прокси выдается автоматически* после оплаты;Предлагаем приобрести *IPv4 прокси*. Данная версия протокола отлично справляется практически со всеми задачами;Поддержка популярных сетевых протоколов. Можно получить список прокси необходимого протокола: *HTTP/HTTPS* или *SOCKS4/SOCKS5*;Протокол HTTP/HTTPS использует рабочий порт *8085/8080*, а протокол SOCKS4/SOCKS5 порт *1085/1080*;Есть *личный кабинет* с необходимым для работы функционалом: возможность сделать *беспарольный доступ*, есть *настройка с авторизацией*, а также *API* для удаленного доступа, конструктор выгрузки;Прокси имеют *безлимитный трафик*, *низкий пинг* и *скорость до 100 мб/с*;Предоставляются тарифы только с конкретным количеством IP;Возможность выбрать для работы прокси другой страны. Список стран своевременно пополняется;



*Наши цены:*

*10 IP* в одном пакете - *$5* на 30 дней;*50 IP* в одном пакете - *$25* на 30 дней;*100 IP* в одном пакете - *$50* на 30 дней.


Минимальный срок аренды прокси - 30 дней. Цена прокси от выбранной страны не меняется. 

*Прокси IPv4 совместимы для:*

Любых сайтов;Приложений;Софта;Игр;Накрутки;Ботов;Парсинга;Регистраций;Скачиваний;Браузеров;Телефонов;Компьютеров.

Прокси четвертой версии протокола отлично функционируют при выполнении самых трудоемких задач. В случае, если прокси не подходят под Ваши задачи, можно самостоятельно сделать *возврат средств в первые 24 часа* после оплаты доступа.


*Способы оплаты:*

WebMoney, Bitcoin, QIWI, Яндекс.Деньги, Банковская карта, Мобильным оператором и другие.

*Контакты:*

Сайт: proxy5.ru
Telegram: @p5sup
E-mail: support@proxy5.ru

----------


## p5sup

Всем привет! Спешим Вам сообщить о последних обновлениях!

Появились пакеты прокси новых стран: «*Канада*» и «*Нидерланды*»;Добавлен новый тариф: «*Индивидуальные прокси IPv4*» - 1 IP в одни руки;Переработали общую сетку тарифов, теперь прокси можно купить в два клика!

Каждый день наша команда работает над улучшением сервиса, мы стараемся сделать его предельно понятным и лёгким для использования.

Контакты:

Сайт: proxy5.ru (Чат в левом нижнем углу)
Telegram: @p5sup
E-mail: support@proxy5.ru

----------


## p5sup

Всем привет!
Хотим напомнить Вам, перед тем как воспользоватся Нашими услугами, у Вас есть возможность получить бесплатный тест на 30 минут!
Для этого напишите оператору в онлайн чат сайта proxy5.ru или по указанным контактам в теме.

----------


## p5sup

Уважаемые пользователи. Мы рады представить вам новый дизайн тарифов прокси. 
Теперь они разделены на два основных вида - это пакетные и индивидуальные прокси. 
Доработанные блоки тарифов всего в пару кликов помогут выбрать прокси с подходящим количеством и расположением.

Бесплатный тест прокси можно запросить через онлайн чат на сайте https://proxy5.ru/

Или по указанным контактам:

Telegram: @p5sup
E-mail: support@proxy5.ru
Сайт: proxy5.ru

----------


## p5sup

Уважаемые пользователи. Обратите внимание, наш сервис постоянно предоставляет клиентам разные бонусы.
Например, условия обслуживания для постоянных клиентов становятся более выгодными, так-как *стоимость любого тарифа при продлении аренды прокси снижается на 20%*.

*Навигация по сервису:*
Купить прокси - https://proxy5.ru/buy
Цены - https://proxy5.ru/price
Гарантии - https://proxy5.ru/garantii
Отзывы - https://proxy5.ru/otzyvy
ТОП-20 вопросов по сервису - https://proxy5.ru/#top20


*Контакты:*
Telegram: @p5sup
E-mail: support@proxy5.ru
Сайт: proxy5.ru

----------


## p5sup

Привет! Нужны стабильные статические IPv4 прокси? *PROXY5.ru* - Заходи, покупай!

На данный момент мы позволяем *купить пакетные прокси* таких стран, как Россия, США, Украина, Германия, Китай, Австралия, Великобритания, Канада, Нидерланды. 
Также мы предлагаем *купить индивидуальные прокси* таких стран, как Россия, США, Украина и Германия.

*Выбрать тариф - https://proxy5.ru/buy*

Напомним, что перед покупкой Вы можете запросить *бесплатный тест* интересующего тарифа. Для этого напишите оператору в онлайн чат сайта *proxy5.ru* или по указанным контактам в теме.

----------


## p5sup

Всем привет!

Предлагаем воспользоваться нашим сервисом для покупки *IPv4 прокси* - *https://proxy5.ru/buy*
Перед покупкой предлагаем пройти *бесплатное тестирование* любого тарифа!

*Бонус:* При продлении доступа *стоимость аренды прокси снижается на 20%*.

++++++++++

*Полезные посты:*

Telegram-канал - https://t.me/ProxyBlog

Блог о прокси-серверах. Статьи, инструкции по настройке, обзоры сервисов, промокоды и купоны скидки до -10% на первые заказы.

На канале Вы можете найти обзор на наш сервис - PROXY5.ru

----------


## Charlesspima

У меня не сработало. Сношу.
Ситуация похожа на frigate кнопка будто и не нажимается, однако в случае с сабжем-может и включается, но тупо выдает мне в адресной строке кривизну с адресом сайта и в конце адресом сети SixXS IPv6 to IPv4.

----------


## p5sup

Привет! Нужны прокси? Предлагаем бесплатно протестировать любой тариф нашего сервиса в течении 30 минут. 



Каждый желающий может *запросить тестовый аккаунт* через чат сайта proxy5.ru или по указанным контактам в теме, например через телеграмм @p5sup.

Обратите внимание, выданный тестовый аккаунт будет доступен пока пользователь его не активирует. 30 минут отсчитываются не сразу после выдачи, а только после активации аккаунта.

Клиентам которые уже пользуются услугами сервиса, мы предлагаем снижение стоимости аренды прокси на 20%. Чтобы получить скидку, необходимо продлевать доступ к прокси через уже имеющийся аккаунт в сервисе.

Welcome.

----------


## p5sup

Здравствуйте!

Хотим рассказать Вам о последних обновлениях нашего сервиса:

✔ Новая улучшенная панель клиента. Теперь всеми заказами можно управлять с одного аккаунта.
✔ Новые способы оплаты. Оплатить прокси теперь можно из любого уголка мира.
✔ Добавлены новые страны прокси - Франция, Турция, Польша, Норвегия, Швеция, Индия, Вьетнам, Испания, Япония.
✔ Возможность протестировать прокси в любое время суток. На тест выдается пакет серверных прокси с IP-адресами разных стран мира.

Попробовать прокси бесплатно - https://proxy5.ru/freetest
Купить прокси - https://proxy5.ru/

Welcome!

----------


## p5sup

*Расхватываем*,
*30 купонов на 5% при покупке любых тарифов прокси*
*Код скидки:* C6HWGZ71NI



Купон действует до 18.08

----------


## p5sup

*Свежий купон на 10% скидки:* 73KTVNCIC7
*Активируется в корзине на все тарифы прокси
Действует до 31.08

----------


## p5sup

Привет! Давно не виделись :)

Мы не теряли время зря, очень много проведено работ по улучшению сервиса, с каждым днем мы становимся лучше!
Свежий дизайн сервиса легко применим в работе, а *множество способов оплаты позволит без комиссии пополнять внутренний баланс сервиса* всегда вовремя.

Под конец года мы обновили и добавили *новые подсети IP* в общий буфер прокси. Если Вы уже являетесь нашим клиентом, рекомендуем Вам обновить список прокси чтобы воспользоваться новенькими IP.

*И чуть не забыли*, в честь нового года *дарим купон на 10% скидки*: Happy2022
*Активировать при оплате заказа - ввести код в поле «Промокод» и применить к заказу.
Купон действует до 07.01.2022





*Бесплатный тест прокси* - https://proxy5.ru

*Всех поздравляем с Наступающим Новым Годом! До встречи в новом году!*

----------


## p5sup

*Заказывайте новые пакеты прокси прямо на нашем сайте!*

Для Вас мы расширили действующие тарифы, *серверные прокси* теперь можно заказывать по *500 IP*. *Индивидуальные прокси* теперь можно заказывать по *5* и *10 IP*. 

Также мы обновили список стран, убрали невостребованные локации и временно отключили тестовый тариф.

*Site*: RU┃EN┃DE

----------


## p5sup

Доброго времени суток, Уважаемые пользователи! :)

 ✓ Двадцать три новые подсети добавлены для тарифа «_Серверные прокси - Россия_»;
 ✓ Шесть новых подсетей добавлены для тарифа «_Серверные прокси - США_»;
 ✓ Четыре новых подсети добавлены для тарифа «_Бесплатный тест_».

*Дарим скидку 15% для участников форума по промокоду*: ruboard

С уважением, команда Proxy5.

----------


## p5sup

Доброго времени суток, Уважаемые пользователи! :)

Банковские переводы уходят в прошлое. В настоящее время в финансовом секторе происходит давление на тех, кто принимает платежи. Принять денежные средства от любого клиента становится невозможно, так как банки и платежные системы обязуют досконально проверять своих клиентов.

Зачем при покупке связываться с менеджером, который будет сверять ваше имя в паспорте с именем в ЛК? Рутина уже в прошлом. Никаких обзвонов и беспокойства. *Мы не собираем личную информацию клиентов, не обрабатываем и не храним данные о платежных картах, используемых при оплате.*

*Мы максимально долго будем стараться принимать к оплате карты* Visa, MasterCard, банковские платежи, Stripe и т.п. Но настоятельно рекомендуем обзавестись криптовалютой для оплаты интернет-услуг.

Современные онлайн магазины давно используют USDT, BTC, ETH и др. *Криптовалюта гарантирует*:

 • конфиденциальность;
 • безопасность;
 • сниженный процент комиссии;
 • экономическая эффективность.

Это быстро, просто и работает во всем мире, не зависимо от юрисдикций, национальностей и поведения правительств. В интернете достаточно инструкций по установке критокошелька и обмене фиатных денег на крипту в несколько кликов. Рекомендуем изучить их и применить на практике.

За пополнение баланса или оплату услуг криптовалютой, *мы начисляем бонус 10%* от суммы счета для оплаты новых услуг или продления активных.

С уважением, команда Proxy5.

----------


## p5sup

*Распродажа 11.11* на Proxy5. *Топовые прокси* и скидка 35% на все тарифы по промокоду «*FRIDAY*». Покупайте!

Акция действует с 11 по 18 ноября 2022 года.

С уважением, команда Proxy5.

----------


## p5sup

Новогодняя скидка -23% на всё!

НОВЫЙ ГОД приближается ★ Тысячи прокси по выгодным ценам! *Дарим скидку -23% по промокоду*: _NewYear_

_Воспользоваться промокодом можно до 01.01.2023._

*Как больше экономить на аренде прокси с «Proxy5»*:

 • Оплачивайте услуги криптовалютой и _получайте на счёт сервиса 10% от суммы счёта_. Бонусы можно использовать для оплаты новых услуг или продления активных.

 • Продлевайте активные услуги вовремя - _стоимость продления аренды снижается на 20%_ в сравнении с первоначальной ценой.

С уважением, команда Proxy5.

----------

